# Ibanez RG9 Available



## StinkyPat (Mar 8, 2014)

Showing at Zzounds and a few other places if anyone is interested...


Ibanez RG9 Electric Guitar, 9-String at zZounds


----------



## MikeH (Mar 8, 2014)

Just a pre-order, but still cool. Says they're expecting them July 7th.


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's missing a...... Oh... never mind..


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 8, 2014)

fwd0120 said:


> It's missing a...... Oh... never mind..


----------



## skeels (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm only interested in the RG11.

oh wait! It's black!


----------



## Ajb667 (Mar 8, 2014)

skeels said:


> oh wait! It's black!



Well...


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 8, 2014)

$800 is less than expected.

Although, given the model number I suppose the build is on par with the RG8, yeah?


----------



## monkeysuncle (Mar 8, 2014)

don't need
DO WANT!


----------



## 7stg (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd go with a longer scale than 28. This m80m ngd has a sample of 27" vs 29.4" scale lengths. The C#1 of the 9 string, which is only 2 semitones higher than a 5 string bass, would be exponentially improved from a longer scale. If I could get a multiscale Agile 93033 that would be amazing.

Agile Septor Elite 930 EB CP Blue Flame - RondoMusic.com
Agile Custom Pendulum Pro 92730 MN CA Ocreanburst Flame w/Case - RondoMusic.com
Josh Travis Signature9 String
Ninja 300-PRO 9-String


----------



## insanebassninja (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought the price would be lower than 800 dollors. I heard about this guitar just this last week. I like to see one in person before desideing any thing for it now. Knowing my self I would Tune it to EAEADGBEG#.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 8, 2014)

With a range so low reaching, do you get a pack of Pampers for when hitting that brown-note action ?


----------



## insanebassninja (Mar 8, 2014)

Ajb667 said:


> Well...



That's Not quite... yea its ture. I had a Ibanez 4 string and I feel like going back to it Ibanez again.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure how I would employ the c# but for 800 i'd be willing to give it a go. Ill probably wait to see how others like them first though.


----------



## insanebassninja (Mar 8, 2014)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Not sure how I would employ the c# but for 800 i'd be willing to give it a go. Ill probably wait to see how others like them first though.



If I even get a 9 string... am thinking of tuning it to low EAEADGBEG# or A. Which am still trying to finger out what am useing for my 8 string when I get it.


----------



## Svava (Mar 8, 2014)

What are some awesome 9 string pickups out there?

Djod knows that Ibanez is not capable of shipping a non j-custom or (sometimes) prestige guitar without sin-awful stock pickups -,-

I will eat my cat if these pickups are less muddy than the undergarments of a trucker driving across the border after a Mexican salsa-and-quesofest -,-

With 6, 7, and 8 I know I can get good pickups but I don't know any good 9 ones lol xD


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 8, 2014)

Agile Custom Pendulum Pro 92730 MN CA Ocreanburst Flame w/Case - RondoMusic.com
If these ever show up in the Rondo store I'm pouncing on them. IIRC they were neer available with that fan other than some customs. But tome, that's the perfect scale length for a 9.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 8, 2014)

Svava said:


> With 6, 7, and 8 I know I can get good pickups but I don't know any good 9 ones lol xD



Don't BKP make most of their stuff in 7/8/9 on request?

Or did I make that up?


----------



## Svava (Mar 9, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Don't BKP make most of their stuff in 7/8/9 on request?
> 
> Or did I make that up?



Sounds likely since they're sort of the holy grail of pickup customization !

I didn't consider that ><


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 9, 2014)

no white...no care!





j/k








* off to start new thread..."let the rg9 mods begin!"


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Mar 9, 2014)

BKP started making 9 string pickups for the prestige 9 string ibanez called the Canines. I wouldn't imagine it would be too hard to get a set ordered.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 9, 2014)

While I'm extremely interested in the 9 string, I still think that the
28" scale is too short.
maybe pick up the M80M this year, and wait for Ibanez to
make a 9 with a longer string scale in the future.


----------



## skeels (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to have to build a 9 now. Hmmm. 30" scale?


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm very skeptical towards the idea of a non-fanned fret 9 string, or at least not with a scale length as short as 28 inches.


----------



## skeels (Mar 9, 2014)

Too late. I got a bridge plate already.


----------



## Svava (Mar 9, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I'm very skeptical towards the idea of a non-fanned fret 9 string, or at least not with a scale length as short as 28 inches.



But it's black.

Surely that is the only criterion which must be met in order to secure total victory?

Ibanez Logic


----------



## tommychains (Mar 9, 2014)

I was talking to nick at axe palace and he's taking preorders. For $800 i'd be willing to give it a shit. However, if the scale length really does take away from the 9th string, I'll just do a high A on the first string. I do share concern about said scale length and pickup placement. If it's the same quality as my RG8, I'll live.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Mar 9, 2014)

tommychains said:


> I was talking to nick at axe palace and he's taking preorders. For $800 i'd be willing to give it a shit.





Dat autocorrect.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 10, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Dat autocorrect.



Wow I just noticed that  well that's what happens when you work the graveyard shift 

Like I said, quite tempted, although the rg8 I have has bad fret ends, nothing a file won't fix. It'd just be nice to NOT fix it on the rg9. 

Also, from what I can tell, the prestige version just has bareknuckle pickups and a different finish. Am I missing something that justifies the HUGE difference in price?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2014)

Be careful about your plan for a high A on there. 28" is very VERY challenging to get to A4, even with O4P strings. And, as already stated, 28" is a little short for C#1. But you might be able to do something like D#1 to F#4 or something. But for me, I am just going to wait until someone (Rondo?) does a 27-30" 9 string.

And I wonder who the hell Schecter and Ibanez consult when they plan these things? A cursory look at SSO will tell you that most of the people in the market for a 9 are going to want longer than 28", and would prefer fanned.


----------



## insanebassninja (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm probably going to get a lot of shit for this idea. However, why not try a high D. As insane as it sounds and would more likely fail. lets try to make it happen.


----------



## Dayn (Mar 10, 2014)

WTB Prestige version. 26-29 fan would be ideal for what I want, but hell. 28" for a high G and a low C# should be doable.



insanebassninja said:


> I'm probably going to get a lot of shit for this idea. However, why not try a high D. As insane as it sounds and would more likely fail. lets try to make it happen.


You're looking at ukelele-length to make that happen reliably.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 10, 2014)

Just for research purposes... or shits and giggles... how many of you are going to purchase the RG9 for sure? 

I'm really curious. I don't see a need of one for me right now but I support the idea of it


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 10, 2014)

I would have almost certainly bought one if it was fanned. But, in its current incarnation, I can't really see myself going out of my way to buy one if it weren't a heavily discounted used version.


----------



## 7stg (Mar 10, 2014)

I will not be buying. It would either have to be around a 30 inch straight scale or more ideally a multi-scale about 30-33 before I would buy.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 10, 2014)

Dayn said:


> WTB Prestige version. 26-29 fan would be ideal for what I want, but hell. 28" for a high G and a low C# should be doable.



After The Burial successfully tuned their 8 strings to C# standard (basically a whole fifth down from standard) for the last record on standard RG2228s, which I believe have a 27" scale.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, you can tune it, there's not (much) issue there. Maybe with the intonation and inharmonicity. But the issue, for me anyway, is I much prefer the way those notes sound on thinner strings.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 10, 2014)

skeels said:


> oh wait! It's black!



Correction:



> With a Black-as-midnight finish


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 10, 2014)

You know, I wouldn't mind giving one of these a crack, just to see what it's like, for shits and giggles really, as a toy


----------



## XEN (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm doing C# at 29.33" (27-29.33 XEN HSC8 tuned C#F#C#F#BEG#C#) with a LaBella 0.102. 
A 0.090 at 28" for C#??


----------



## The Q (Mar 12, 2014)

Instructions unclear. Bought an M80M instead (well not yet really, but sooon.... soooooon....).


----------



## Rook (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm very likely gunna pick one up. I'd love to say I'd go for the prestige but it's toooo damn much for what I'd use it for.

I just want to be able to this song live without down-tuning my 8 which is how I originally recorded it. I'd just have it my usual EBEBEGBE with the low C hanging out down the bottom for when I need it. I'd probably go for a 106 from CK.



I've no other music written for 9 and I have a funky baritone hybrid coming from strandberg soon so I'll base all my future use of that sort of range around what the berg can do I think. I like the results I've had so far.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 12, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Just for research purposes... or shits and giggles... how many of you are going to purchase the RG9 for sure?
> 
> I'm really curious. I don't see a need of one for me right now but I support the idea of it



I will. If Ibanez gets their "sh_t " together, and makes a model with the longer
string scale.
Definitely intrigued by the idea of a 9 string. But it's gotta be "right".


----------



## 7stg (Mar 12, 2014)

NorCal_Val said:


> I will. If Ibanez gets their "sh_t " together, and makes a model with the longer
> string scale.
> Definitely intrigued by the idea of a 9 string. But it's gotta be "right".



There are 30" options already from Agile and Legator at reasonable prices. Agiles stock changes regularly so if the ones below are out of stock click through to the main 9 string section Here and look for 930's or 92730's.

Agile Septor Elite 930 EB CP Blue Flame - RondoMusic.com
Agile Custom Pendulum Pro 92730 MN CA Ocreanburst Flame w/Case - RondoMusic.com
Legator - Josh Travis Signature 9 String
Legator - Ninja 300-PRO 9-String


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 12, 2014)

Having an 8 string with a (F#-) high A as the 9th makes a lot more sense than going lower to (C#0-high e), like thats really low, but i dont have even my first erg yet so im conflicted because of this thread.

i wanted an ibanez or schecter 8 string, but now that i see ibanez makes a 9 string, im guessing schecter will soon too.

do you find the difference in neck feel (widht) to be as pronounced from 7to 8 as 8 to 9, because i feel its a noticable

i was lurking for months and now that i thought i finally narrowed it down to an 8 string ibby or schec, now i see ths thread , thanks guys lol


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 13, 2014)

7stg said:


> There are 30" options already from Agile and Legator at reasonable prices. Agiles stock changes regularly so if the ones below are out of stock click through to the main 9 string section Here and look for 930's or 92730's.
> 
> Agile Septor Elite 930 EB CP Blue Flame - RondoMusic.com
> Agile Custom Pendulum Pro 92730 MN CA Ocreanburst Flame w/Case - RondoMusic.com
> ...



That Josh Travis model is VERY nice looking,


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 13, 2014)

i've got that new 8 string classical on order that ibanez is releasing this month, as well as a boden 8 incoming very soon so i'm tapped out for money but that's much cheaper than i thought it'd be. I would like to try one but I don't think I'll ever go past 8. I tried a Legator 9 at the LA Custom Guitar and Amp show last year and it was the most unplayable thing in the world lol. Can't speak for the RG9 though, hope it's a winner.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 14, 2014)

Rook thats a cooll video. where do you get your drums from?


----------



## Ron Head (Mar 14, 2014)

July for me ...., Circle K sets are allready in and a set of custom Lundgren M9's are ordered too , expected end of June ...

..maybe hunt for some locking-tuners , thinking of a Kahler-9 for it's locking-mode ..

\,,/ ( > < ) \,,/


----------



## jay moth (Mar 14, 2014)

I was quite tempted to get RG8, and have 2 8-stringers. Now I'm thinking of skipping that, and go straight into RG9, and treat it as 8-stringer with additional "I'll make some rumble" drop Z string. Because why not.


----------



## tommychains (Mar 14, 2014)

Talked to nick at axe palace, I'm putting a down payment down in may. I will probably tune half a step up.


----------



## Kleshas (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't... I don't even...
x___x

That's crazy! Pretty inexpensive for a 9 string. I'd love to try one of those out.


----------



## House74 (Mar 14, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> Having an 8 string with a (F#-) high A as the 9th makes a lot more sense than going lower to (C#0-high e), like thats really low, but i dont have even my first erg yet so im conflicted because of this thread.
> 
> i wanted an ibanez or schecter 8 string, but now that i see ibanez makes a 9 string, im guessing schecter will soon too.
> 
> ...


 

SIMPSONS DID IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylana (Mar 14, 2014)

Agile had them for a long time also 10 strings I'd buy the ibanez if it had a longer scale or I'd put on a higher string.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd definitely try one out for kicks but I still like my 7s and my 8. Would be cool to own one though.


----------



## Metal-Box (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm on the list. Might as well try it for $800. I don't even know what to do with 9 strings, but it would make for a cool toy.


----------



## Rook (Mar 15, 2014)

Just tried the two out at Musikmesse yesterday. Honestly, the quality on the BKP model was better but both were about as playable as each other, weirdly the 8th strings on both sounded better than on their 8 strings but the 9th was shit, I'm putting that down to the string though, I know full well I can tune to that C on a 27 with a 90 and it sound solid. The pickups on the cheaper one were surpringly good, neck fine, setup awful, bridge ok, middle pickup position was really nice.

I'm actually surprised, Ibanez's lower end stuff has been really lacklustre to me recently. 

I've actually had either ideas for how I'm gunna go about achieving what I want to my potential possession of a 9 hangs in the balance but I'm as open to the idea in general as I was before I tried one, I've played Tom's 9 a lot too so it's not really a big deal to me any more which is nice.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll agree with Rook on all that. Also, I think I preffered te Ibanez 9s to the Schecter, though with the setups, they both felt equally ridiculous and the 9th strings weren't great. I'd like to get my hands on a well set up one, with good strings for a few days. Could be a fun guitar.

The neck is WIDE!


----------



## stuglue (Mar 16, 2014)

Rook how did you cope with the extra neck width?
For me an 8 string is too wide, the most my hands can feel comfy with is a seven


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2014)

It didn't even occur to me to be honest, I'm so used to playing 6's then 7's then 6's again, then 8's, Tom's 9... I didn't think about the width of the neck first nor last, was completely playable.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 23, 2014)

I wonder if the base model has KTS titanium reinforcements? 
and why the price is so high compared to the RG8 and RG7421 wich mainly have the same features?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 23, 2014)

Erick Kroenen said:


> and why the price is so high compared to the RG8 and RG7421 wich mainly have the same features?



Smaller production numbers, I assume. They'll have to charge more to compensate for selling fewer, and for the costs of developing/tooling new parts like the bridge.


----------



## Metal-Box (Mar 23, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Smaller production numbers, I assume. They'll have to charge more to compensate for selling fewer, and for the costs of developing/tooling new parts like the bridge.



I believe it comes with a hardshell case as well. The RG8 and RG74xx did not that I know of.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 23, 2014)

@ Grand_Moff_Tim, i guess is more on the side of smaller production numbers, thanks.

@Metal-Box, at least a case included for that price.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 23, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Smaller production numbers, I assume. They'll have to charge more to compensate for selling fewer, and for the costs of developing/tooling new parts like the bridge.



Also probably that there is very little choice for 9 string players, so they can get away with charging more. It's not like there are more than a few choices. Granted, there are only a few 9 string players...


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

I would imagine the pickups to be poor, but not a bad starting price for a 9 string ibanez.

i am assuming they will be releasing prestige/j custom ones after they see how these sell?

would they have an rg2229? do you think?


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

House74 said:


> SIMPSONS DID IT!!!!!!!!



Thank you . now that is looking much more appetizing. thanks for the post, and for showing me that  totally much better than ibanez's

schecter truly is the metal guitar company, i am starting to warm up to them, after being a real ibanez fan for so long

this makes it difficult, now i dont know between a used rg2228, a new c8fr or the one here!!!! 

thank you, i added points to your reputation for being so kind thanks


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

Also, does anyone have any reviews on thsi schecter, or at least the emg 909, are they nice? or are they as horrible as the 808?


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

Rook said:


> I'm very likely gunna pick one up. I'd love to say I'd go for the prestige but it's toooo damn much for what I'd use it for.
> 
> I just want to be able to this song live without down-tuning my 8 which is how I originally recorded it. I'd just have it my usual EBEBEGBE with the low C hanging out down the bottom for when I need it. I'd probably go for a 106 from CK.
> 
> ...



Rook, very nice video, you are a very good user of the ERG. Thanks for sharing this.

Now may i please ask you, do you really find the need for that low string, or do you think an 8 string is enough, and i ask because I want to buy the ERG very soon, and i cant choose between the 3 ive mentioned....also have you tried the emg 909"? and do you like it?

thanks rook


----------



## Rook (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd use a 9 because for that particular thing I posted I change tuning part way through, having another string hanging around not doing much makes that redundant.

Do I need the range? I dunno, as it happens, in that particular song I just posted I use both the low C and the 24th fret on the high E so arguably that's using an extended range for it's 'intended purpose' but at the end of the day intended purposes are a load of crap. If you like the sound, idea, look, hell even the smell of a guitar with out of the ordinary specs, you shouldn't not buy it just because of it's 'intended purpose' and how that correlates with your intended use.

Also, the pickups on the RG9 were surprisingly good. Literally speaking, I was *surprised* by how good they were hahaha.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

its not so much about the intent im worried about, its more like "does the feel of it lend itself to more options creatively, or has it now become too cumbersome or uncomfortable to handle despite the extension of range, or is it actually even useful at all?" that's really my main issue Rook. practicality, comfort, and utility....thanks


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 24, 2014)

if i had the money i'll get a RG9 and the tunning will be something like the Strandberg #48 
#48 &#8211; Steph Demonty | .strandberg* Guitars


----------



## jwade (Mar 24, 2014)

Kemper_temper said:


> its not so much about the intent im worried about, its more like "does the feel of it lend itself to more options creatively, or has it now become too cumbersome or uncomfortable to handle despite the extension of range, or is it actually even useful at all?" that's really my main issue Rook. practicality, comfort, and utility....thanks



It's the same notes as you already had on every guitar you've ever touched, did you find those 12 notes useful to begin with? Of course you did. The extended range of a 7/8/9 means you have some extra semitones lower to work with, that's all.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Mar 24, 2014)

jwade said:


> It's the same notes as you already had on evey guitar you've ever touched, did you find those 12 notes useful to begin with? Of course you did. The extended range of a 7/8/9 means you have some extra semitones lower to work with, that's all.


That's kind of oversimplifying it. Going from a six to a seven might just get you a few steps, but going from a six to a nine gets you an octave plus, and the appeal of the extra strings is pretty much why this forum exists. Different guitars for different music. A C# on a six-string sounds way more different than a C# on a nine-string. I think we can all agree on that. I don't think I'll ever get a nine-string because my hands are kinda narrow and the scale length would be too intense, but I like After the Burial's new album, so I can see the merits of tuning so low.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Mar 24, 2014)

There's no way I would end up playing a 9 string 30" scale guitar live especially. I would rather either buy that SR Crossover bass and tune it down and track leads on a 7 string or buy the M80M and tune it down.


----------



## trayenshreds (Mar 24, 2014)

I want this... I just don't understand where there wouldn't be a Prestige model with better pickup options? Guess I'll be content with 8 for now. On second thought, maybe they wanted this guitar to be at an accessible pricing tier to get a better judgement of the potential 9 string market. hmm..


----------



## 8StringX (Mar 25, 2014)

trayenshreds said:


> I want this... I just don't understand where there wouldn't be a Prestige model with better pickup options? Guess I'll be content with 8 for now. On second thought, maybe they wanted this guitar to be at an accessible pricing tier to get a better judgement of the potential 9 string market. hmm..



They are. Their releasing the $800 RG9 and a Prestige RG90BK with Bare Knuckle "Canine" pickups.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 25, 2014)

taken from After The Burial's facebook, I'm sure most of you have seen it though. I guess they use them live already. me jelly.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 25, 2014)

I reaaaally want to get one of these, but I'm going to resist. I just need a 30" low end scale for C#1 with a .090", and I don't want 30" on the high side. I feel pretty confident that at some point someone will do a production fanned 9. Hopefully, anyway.


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I reaaaally want to get one of these, but I'm going to resist. I just need a 30" low end scale for C#1 with a .090", and I don't want 30" on the high side. I feel pretty confident that at some point someone will do a production fanned 9. Hopefully, anyway.



im waiting for this too...i just played my friends agile with a 30 inch scale and i hated that the high side was so ....ing long. it really needs to be fanned


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

I read also many times that a 9 string should be fanned, and that even an 8 might lend help to a fanned. Why? What does a fan do? How can it improve playing?


----------



## 7stg (Mar 26, 2014)

The fan allows for a long bass string and a short treble string. 

Bass strings benefit from long scales, it increases clarity as shown in the clip in this thread of a 27 vs a 29.4 inch scales http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ignature-lotsa-pics-tone-comparison-clip.html through reduced inharmonicity - the degree to which the frequencies of overtones are out of tune from the fundamental. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/10064-string-gauges-inharmonicity.html For a low F#1, a 30 inch scale will have 32% better harmonic content and 15% more tension than 28 inch scale guitar. This extra harmonic content results in a brighter clearer sound, but the brightness is not can't really be dialed in with a EQ, It's different kinda like a blurry photo, there's really not a way to bring it back into focus after the fact. 

Also, there is a limit as to how long a scale can be for the high strings, too long and the string will break before it gets to the desired pitch, somewhere around 31.7 to 33.7 inches for high E4. Also, the high strings are harder to get full step bends as the scale length increases. A multiscale can be easier to play bar chords on with the shorter treble side too. some also like the sound of a shorter treble string.


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Mar 27, 2014)

At least they didn't put horrible fake active pickups in it!


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 28, 2014)

unclejemima218 said:


> taken from After The Burial's facebook, I'm sure most of you have seen it though. I guess they use them live already. me jelly.



Another one


----------



## trayenshreds (Mar 28, 2014)

8StringX said:


> They are. Their releasing the $800 RG9 and a Prestige RG90BK with Bare Knuckle "Canine" pickups.




This... is good to know. 

I want the RG90BK

Tune it to BEBEADGBE

AKA "buhbeadgjbeeee"


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 28, 2014)

Any sample of them using the 9 strings? I don't really know much of After the Burial, but I'm curious to listen.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 28, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> Any sample of them using the 9 strings? I don't really know much of After the Burial, but I'm curious to listen.



some of their tunes on the newest record (Wolves Within) are tuned to C# I think. search up Pennyweight.


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2014)

those days, burials seem to be more and more deep


----------



## 8STRINGS (Mar 29, 2014)

unclejemima218 said:


> taken from After The Burial's facebook, I'm sure most of you have seen it though. I guess they use them live already. me jelly.



I wonder what their bassist thinks about this?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

8STRINGS said:


> I wonder what their bassist thinks about this?


+1000
Even 8 strings are already an overkill if you downtune them.

Plus I really think that from 8 strings upwards, guitars should be fanned to reduce the downsides to a minimum.

I still think 9ers should have an high A instead of a low C#.

Mind you, I love the concept of extending the range and the challenge of extended instruments.
I like how it makes the guitarist mindset evolve and break boundaries, still, in the economy of the sound of a band I still prefer the clean sound of a talented bass player (on a fretless perhaps, since we're talking about high technical stuff) than an high gain chugga chugga.
Personal preference, nothing more.

But I would love me a 9 anyway ^___^


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 30, 2014)

8STRINGS said:


> I wonder what their bassist thinks about this?



Probably the same thing bassists think in any other situation where there's more than one instrument using the same range, like orchestras or any band with a piano/keyboardist.

Which is to say... nothing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Probably the same thing bassists think in any other situation where there's more than one instrument using the same range, like orchestras or any band with a piano/keyboardist.
> 
> Which is to say... nothing.


Pretty much not...since in your example those musicians take advantage of natural acoustic volume and dynamics and not amplifiers and distortion.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 30, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Pretty much not...since in your example those musicians take advantage of natural acoustic volume and dynamics and not amplifiers and distortion.



Yeah? Prog rock bands with keyboardists take advantage of natural acoustic volume and dynamics, not amplifiers and distortion?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah? Prog rock bands with keyboardists take advantage of natural acoustic volume and dynamics, not amplifiers and distortion?


Sorry, missed the prog rock part, my bad...still *PROG ROCK* bands rarely use more than 7...and it's a stretch already.

Again, as a guitarist I totally support extending the range upward and downwards but, the concept that the BROOTZ and heavyness is in the low ends of an 8 stringer is a misconception.
The economy of brutal sound is not in going lower and lower in tune with the gitarz.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 30, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry, missed the prog rock part, my bad...still *PROG ROCK* bands rarely use more than 7...and it's a stretch already.



The number of strings the guitarists in prog bands use doesn't really relate to the point I was making. I was pointing out that, though people worry about the guitarist moving down into a range normally occupied by bass, bands have had keyboards in them for years, and keyboards occupy the range of guitars AND basses. They never seem to have any problem making it work.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Mar 30, 2014)

Timbre...

Look that shit up.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2014)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Timbre...
> 
> Look that shit up.



I don't know if you're backing me or not, but that's quite the point.
Grand, you're putting piano/guitar in the same level as bass guitar/regular guitar

Piano is an instrument that (sorry for my convoluted Engrish) outputs the sound of a percussed string through the biggest armonic chamber of all instruments
Guitar and bass guitar are instruments that outputs the sound of a strung string through an acoustic chamber or an electronic device.

In my VERY little recording experience I learnt that the frequencies of bass guitars and regular guitars "fight" to cover each other a lot.
That's why you have to tone down the gain if the bass guitar is played clean.
Guitars "eat" keyboard and piano frequencies too, but less.
Again, this is awkward for me to say in English and I'm not a sound engineer.
But in the end what I want to say is that overlapping the frequencies of instrument is good if you want a wall of sound, but is a problem if you want to make the different instruments personalities stand up.

Obviously it's up to the players/bands but I prefer to be able to listen each instrument and not go the Justice For All route


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 30, 2014)

Nothing is stopping the bass player from also going lower, or, as many bands have done, playing in the same octave. 

Just because they're playing the same notes in the same archive does not necessarily mean they will be fighting for frequencies. A bass, with a longer scale and thicker strings will likely target lower frequencies, where the guitar, with a shorter scale and thinner strings will be targeting the midrange/treble area. I think this is what guitarfreak13387 means by 'timbre' being different between a guitar and bass. 

Listen to alot of Meshuggah stuff, if you're using quality speakers, you can quite clearly hear the difference between the guitar and the bass, even though they're both being played in the same octave.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, I think all this worry about the guitar and bass occupying the same area of the staff is unnecessary. In a recording the bass and guitars are panned differently and eq'd differently to separate them. And there are plenty of successful recordings/bands that show basses can play way high and guitars can play way low, overlapping each other, and still work. And actually sound great. Ned's Atomic Dustbin in the '90s used two basses and a guitar - one up high and one down low, plus the normal guitar range. The Cure used to use piccolo basses routinely, which were right in the guitar range. Jeremy from Pearl Jam was recorded with a 12 string bass, meaning that it was the equivalent of a regular bass and two piccolo basses playing each note - and it doesn't interfere with the guitars. And there are plenty of recordings of two guitars doing different things, and sounding awesome, so a guitar and bass occupying the same range could easily sound as good.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 31, 2014)

I just listened to the After the Burial song. 

I have mixed feelings about the C# tuning. The song itself sounds good but I don't really dig the tone and I think that going that low makes it lose some of the punch that it could have in a higher register. But it doesn't mean that I'm against 9 strings, because I'm not. It's just that, I would prefer them used in other ways. This song just sounds like it's being played in a distorted bass, but it could be due to the production, not the tuning or the guitar itself.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 31, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Nothing is stopping the bass player from also going lower, or, as many bands have done, playing in the same octave.



^  Lenny was a guitar player before he switched to the 4-string Rickenbacker..
And how many times do we see the bass player fiddling halfways up the neck - whats he doing up there? get down where the bass belongs!

What a lame joke.. point is that virtually any instrument may be extended and used in various registers; it's merely a matter or the application and abilities of the composers frontal lobe.

I'd love me a nine stringer - but only if I can tune high and still bend the top string fairly smoothly 
Very cool seeing Number Nine making it to some main stream manufacturers


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 31, 2014)

vansinn said:


> point is that virtually any instrument may be extended and used in various registers; it's merely a matter or the application and abilities of the composers frontal lobe.



This 1 million times.
Though, most of the bands using the extended ranges for chugga chugga and brootz often have unison guitar and basses, which becomes redundant imho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2014)

I disagree, I think it can work well. I like the way Meshuggah does it; Fredrik, Marten, and Dick all tune the same way, but Dick handles the low and low med frequencies and Marten and Fredrik handle the mids and high end frequencies. Works perfectly.

Ever listened to Meshuggah with either the bass or guitar isolated? Either sounds thin or muffled.


----------



## VigilSerus (Mar 31, 2014)

Saw ATB last night and they pulled out the RG9. Damn, that shit rode low.


----------



## ctgblue (Apr 15, 2014)

then there's 10


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Apr 16, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> I just listened to the After the Burial song.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the C# tuning. This song just sounds like it's being played in a distorted bass, but it could be due to the production, not the tuning or the guitar itself.



A Wolf Among Ravens has strange bassy guitar sound. Try Neo Seoul , it has better low C# sound IMO.


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 20, 2014)

Am Not being serious. Am just being funny, but.... Are we trying to rereer the Bassets useless now?


----------



## AKan (Apr 20, 2014)

static void Main() {
Console.WriteLine("A 28" scale does sound a bit short for a 9 string tuned in C#.");
}


But anyway, I would definitely want to try one out before spending that kind of money on a novel concept.


----------



## jwade (Apr 20, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Am Not being serious. Am just being funny, but.... Are we trying to rereer the Bassets useless now?



Why would anyone want to get rid of basset hounds??


----------



## DeKay (Apr 20, 2014)

I tune my prs to C# and it haves a 27.7 scale.. the 090 string is just perfect for that, it isn't to loose or anything so I can see a 28 scale work with that perfectly.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 20, 2014)

No Me Gusta.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Apr 20, 2014)

I want to see someone try out the RG9.You guys like low tension anyway,so scale length does not apply to most of you guys like it does to me.I like 26-27lbs of tension for my lowest strings.


----------



## jwade (Apr 20, 2014)

Don't think I've seen this posted anywhere yet, but I found an actual Ibanez product page:

RG9, 9-String - Black (RG9-BK) - Ibanez Gitary - Produkte


----------



## in-pursuit (Apr 21, 2014)

I really, really, really wish they would use a different bridge on that guitar . I don't want to shell out for the uber expensive model


----------



## jwade (Apr 21, 2014)

Both versions are going to have the Gibraltar bridge though.


----------



## Dayn (Apr 21, 2014)

I might be able to live with the new bridge... still incredibly spoiled by my fixed Edge III though.

I've been using .090 on my RG2228 for C# (usually use it for E) and I've found it... a little loose, but I can move it up easily for C#. But it sounds fine to me. Honestly, with some of the chord phrasings I want to do, I'm not sure 28" will be feasible; it might be too long. 27" is pushing it for those stretches, but we'll see.

I still want the prestige version. Still no word on when it'll be released?


----------



## Mr GriND (Apr 21, 2014)

July for the RG9bk and October for RG90BKPish prestige

Ibanez RG90BKP-ISH Prestige Invisible Shadow - Limited Edition 9-string at ProMusicTools.com

but only 2 (maybe for this shop?)...


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 24, 2014)

jwade said:


> Why would anyone want to get rid of basset hounds??



my bad I meant to say "Are we trying to render the bassist useless now"? As a funny joke those.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2014)

Nope... Bassists will just get more strings too and start playing higher... 



Mr GriND said:


> July for the RG9bk and October for RG90BKPish prestige
> 
> Ibanez RG90BKP-ISH Prestige Invisible Shadow - Limited Edition 9-string at ProMusicTools.com
> 
> but only 2 (maybe for this shop?)...



Gives me a lot of time to save/decide if I even want one of these or am just intrigued by the possibility...


----------



## Koloss85 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ima have to give one of these a whirl. Definitely intrigued. Now if lundgren makes m9....


----------

